# SciFi On-line  mag



## cdm (Aug 26, 2003)

There's an on-line SciFi mag thta's much better than most (IMHO) I've found, and not because they've published some of my stuff. I think it's a good place for serious writers to submit stories.

Check out Surprising Stories

http://surprisingstories.dcwi.com

They have poetry and shorts, and some other good features, as well as author descriptions, etc.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 10, 2004)

This wasn't bad, but It might have been better posted under links and edvertisements.


----------

